# Big brothers always make the best pillows



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

Here is my too cute photo for the night. I loved how Bentley's paw stretches out off camera. 



This is how they sleep at night, every night.


----------



## SpellQ (Dec 12, 2010)

Oh sweeties! Is this the bed that Mouse was trying to claim? Has dear Bentley resigned himself to sharing?


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

Neah that one is in the family room. Spoiled boy has a bed in the family room, office and my bedroom. I didn't bother with the kittens as they just sleep with him anyway.

Its either that or have a 100lbs dog on the couch or in the bed with me ... which usually only happens when daddy is working nights. He doesn't like Bentley in the bed so he sneaks in the bed when Daddy is gone. Let me tell you ~ goldens are smart! The second he hears daddy in the drive way he leaps out of that bed and lays out across his dog bed like he was there all night :wink


----------



## SpellQ (Dec 12, 2010)

Hahaha! Too cute  And yes definitely easier to just have the cozy beds.


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

That is the tough breaks when owning a huge dog who thinks he is a lap dog. :?

A few weeks back he snuck into my 14 year old son's bed. In the morning I walked by the door and saw my son on the floor and Bentley laid out across his bed, on his back with his legs in the air, his head on the pillow.
My son woke up and looked at me and said, "Don't ask. It was just easier."
LOL

But my son draws the line when the kittens start nursing Bentley while in the bed. He said its too noisy all that slurping and kind of creepy! He kicks them all out of his room when the nursing fest starts.


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

OMG HA HA HA I was just showing my oldest the photo. He just said, 
"Ok, let me get this strait. We have a _cat_ named _Mouse_ who thinks she is a _dog_. How much more demented can this family get. I am going to need therapy." bahahaha


----------



## SpellQ (Dec 12, 2010)

Hahahahaa!


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

Hubby is at work but he and I are always sending messages to each other. I sent him this photo and told him what our son said about having a cat named mouse who thinks she is a dog. Our conversation went like this...

Hubby: aww I bet she is lonely without Sparta there. Poor thing.
Me: Well if she starts barking be prepared to pay the big bucks on pet therapy.
Hubby: .....

A few minutes later he sends me a message:
I know what we will do if she starts barking. We can house break her like a dog. She can go outside with Bentley to use the bathroom. That way we SAVE a few bucks.


----------



## Penny135 (Apr 6, 2011)

I love seeing the pictures of the 2 of them. It reminds me of the days I had 2 (small) dogs and 3 cats. They all wrestled and played with each other and at night they would sleep in my bed in a pile (I had a king size bed for just me). I sure do miss them! nekitty


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

If Mouse starts barking like a dog you could video tape it and then upload to youtube. It would go viral in no time and then you all would be famous.

At least you would be able to pay for all the therapy the kids are going to need.


----------



## Hepburn (Feb 9, 2011)

Awwww! I love interspecies cuddling.


----------



## nicole78 (Aug 13, 2011)

praline that's adorable!


----------



## SpellQ (Dec 12, 2010)

LOL on the conversation with your hubby.  Sounds like perhaps there's going to be family therapy for all the kids - skin & fur alike. ROFL


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Adorable!!


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

SpellQ said:


> LOL on the conversation with your hubby.  Sounds like perhaps there's going to be family therapy for all the kids - skin & fur alike. ROFL


Nope, the only one that will need therapy after all is said and done is MOM :wink


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

praline said:


> OMG HA HA HA I was just showing my oldest the photo. He just said,
> "Ok, let me get this strait. We have a _cat_ named _Mouse_ who thinks she is a _dog_. How much more demented can this family get. I am going to need therapy." bahahaha


Haha! Thats funny. XD

Always love cuddling pics. Bentley is such a sweetheart. :love2


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

That is so sweet! I love how you said that the second he hears Daddy in the driveway, he jumps out of your bed and goes onto his other dog bed!


----------



## MissyCat (Mar 7, 2011)

this is adorable! Bentley is so smart - love the story about him leaping out of bed... 

How is Sparta doing? When does she come home?


----------

